# Tải Evato Element miễn phí



## hieuleraz (3 Tháng sáu 2020)

Evato Element hiện nay bao gồm:

Gần 2000 themes và plugins đưa qua từ Themeforest & CodeCanyon
Hơn 1000 CMS Templates như Magento, Shopify, Drupal, Joomla… từ Themeforest
Hơn 2000 Web Templates từ Themeforest
Hơn 1 triệu Stock Photos, Graphics, Slideshow, Video, Audio … từ Envato Market
Và miễn phí truy cập Tutsplus bao gồm hàng ngàn khóa học, hướng dẫn trả phí và Ebook từ 3 nhà xuất bản lớn Packt, Smashing và AbookApart.
net1s.com
sđt 07750256789


----------



## ductin (21 Tháng chín 2020)

Làm sao để nhận được bạn ơi?


----------

